# Need new psu.



## papul1993 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi,
I currently have a coolermaster 600w psu. Mt computer configuration is:
AMD Phenom II 550
Biostar Mobo(forgot model, to lazy to look it up )
4GB DDR3 ram
No graphics card (don't plan to add one on the future)
Two hdds, one 50GB and one 1TB.

The cooling fan of my current psu doesn't work. I realized this just a few days ago and maybe I ran the entire summer like that. Thank God it didn't burst.  I can't risk out any more. Please suggest some good models. It should be affordable though and please try to suggest more than one as the situation of PC components is very bad. You get an iPad but not the latest model of AMD CPU. And while you guys are at it, you can suggest a good UPS too. 
Thanks.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 27, 2011)

You are very lucky that that timebomb didnt blow up your PC. Your rig doesnt have much power requirement actually so thats what saved it

You can get a FSP saga II 400W @ 1.8k
or the FSP saga II 500W @2.2k

Sam or Mithun can help you with the shops where you can get it. They both live in assam


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 27, 2011)

FSP not available here. most keep tagan & some random local craps. a few new shops have opened, so some may sell Corsair but seriously no FSP. 

for UPS, APC 600VA is available easily.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok then corsair cx430 v2 is good. Tagan will be costlier
Even a VIP PSU will do actually if OP has budget constraint,coz OP will not be using a gpu. But for efficiency,reliability and longevity corsair will be better. Also electricity bills will be lesser. 
UPS suggestion is spot on


----------



## Tenida (Nov 27, 2011)

Try to get at-least Corsair CX430V2 or FSP Saga II 500.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2011)

If you live in Guwahati, enquire about Corsair CX430 V2 in Datamation. I am pretty sure they stock Corsai PSU's.\

*Stay away from Cooler Master as 99% shops offer them. * Even when I upgraded my PC they offered CM. Shops see Cooler Master PSU as god given PSU but reality is they are not


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 27, 2011)

The condition here is improving. But it was pathetic 1 and a half year ago. Ok will try to got the corsair psu. I won't be going to Guwahati so will ask a local guy here to get it.


----------

